# Concord Grape Jelly to Wine



## Dennis_S (Mar 23, 2010)

Well, lets see what happens. Here's what I did. 5 1/2 gallon batch.
16 lbs of concord jelly
5 lbs sugar
10 tsp of acid blend
5/8 tps of tannin
5 tsp yeast nutrient
10 tsp of pectic enzyme
5 crushed campton tabs
2 oz. dark oak chips
water to 5 1/2 maybe 6 gallon
montrachet wine yeast
starting S.G. 1.11
Started 03-23-2010 12:30 pm

Possible problems: I should have waited 24 hrs to pitch the yeast. But, after 6 hrs it seems to be working.


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 24, 2010)

If your seeing something after six hours, it looks like it's ready to go. Keep the temperature up and you shouldn't have any problems. Is this your first batch?


----------



## Dennis_S (Mar 24, 2010)

This is my first batch from jelly. I got the jelly for free. So I fiqured it was worth the try. I use to make wine on a regular bases. Then slowly over the years just stopped making it. A few years ago I planted some Muscadine grapes. This past fall we picked 35 Lbs of grapes. It's making right now. Then in Jan. I made my first batch of mead. It looks like I could bottle any day now. So maybe now I'll get back into it. And finding this forum will help out also. Seems like some good people on here. Take care.......


----------



## MN-winer (Mar 24, 2010)

I've been intrigued by these Jelly recipes. Let us know how it turns out. I'm hesitant only because I like a wine with body. I don't want wine to taste like grape juice with alcohold

Good luck and keep us informed of the progress.


----------



## Dennis_S (Mar 26, 2010)

It's been since tuesday the 23rd that I pitched the yeast. Today is friday and I'm not getting any foam on the must. I can see lots of bubbles so I'm sure it's working. But, like I said no foam forming. Maybe this is normal when making wine from jelly. If anyone knows, let me know...........Thanks.


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 26, 2010)

What's your temperature in the fermentor? 

If you do not have a hydrometer now would be a good time to get one. Some times all visual signs of fermentation disappear and your hydrometer will be able to tell you what is going on. 

My current batch of wine is not producing a cap just fine bubbles and despite having a brew belt on it if I open it first thing in the morning there are no bubbles. Once the house warms up a bit the bubbles come right on back.


----------



## Dennis_S (Mar 26, 2010)

Temp. in ferm..... 74
SG started at 1.11 is now 1.10 
Your discription of fine bubbles is better than mine when I said I see bubbles. Yea, very fine bubbles is what I see. 
I was just wondering if I shouldn't have used more pectic enzyme? My original recipe called for more. But, julie said 1 tsp. per gallon was enough but I doubled that. I read where luc said 4-5 tsp per gallon. It's my first batch from jelly. Maybe it's not to late to add some more.


----------



## Torch404 (Mar 26, 2010)

You should just keep checking it with the hydrometer and make sure the SG keeps dropping. Three days is "normal" for some wines to start showing signs of fermentation. Keep it warm and give it a little more time.


----------



## Dennis_S (Apr 1, 2010)

Just an update.... Today is April 1st 2010. The wine is still in the primary. 
SG is down to 1.064 still all I see is very fine bubbles. Don't most of the time you should get it into a carboy in like 5-7 days? Well I guess it's only been 9 days so far. Maybe I'm just being impatient. I did attach an air lock the other day just to see what happened. I haven't seen the first bubble from that yet. But, SG is dropping so I'll leave it a few more days I guess. I'm still wondering about adding more pectic enzyme and yeast nutrient.


----------



## sjo (Apr 1, 2010)

Dennis,
I had to add nutrient and energizer twice and a starter a few times. Still very slow. Mine quit for good at 1.008. That took almost 3 months. Now it is aging and I hope it will drop It's grape jelly taste.
Scott


----------



## Dennis_S (Apr 6, 2010)

On the 3rd, I added 5 tsp of pectic enzyme and 3 tsp of super nutrient. The SG on the 3rd was 1.060. Today Apr. 6th the SG is 1.054. This is working very slow. It's been 14 days now. Do you think I should leave it in the primary or should I get it in a carboy?


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 7, 2010)

At this point you're fine your SG is still going down and two weeks is not a terribly long time. A good strong starter to finish the job would be your best course. 

As long as it hasn't stalled out completely it's making CO2 which will protect it. You have plenty of sulfite to keep it safe as long as you are keeping everything sterile that is touching the wine.


----------



## Dennis_S (Apr 7, 2010)

I've been doing searches for making a starter. I find a lot about adding a starter but not how to make one. When I started the wine I used Montrachet yeast. If I make a starter can I use Lalvin 71B-1122? If I can use the 1122 how would I make this starter and do you pitch it right away?


----------



## Torch404 (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is a link to Luc's starter instructions. Scroll down for english, They are very clear and the pictures are great.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2007/08/gist-starter-yeast-starter.html

You can use any yeast for the starter and you will have the starter going 12hrs or so some times longer.


----------



## Dennis_S (Apr 8, 2010)

Thx for the thread. But I do have a question before adding a starter. Originally, I used Red Star Montrachet yeast which has a tolerance of 8 -10% alcohol. If my beginning SG was 1.11 or 14 1/2% and now it's at 1.052 or about 6 1/4% that would mean I have approx 8 1/4% right now. I think my starting SG was to high but I wanted a sweet wine. Now if I add a starter using the Lalvin 71B-1122 which has a 14% tolerance it's going to give me a dryer wine, then I'll have to stabalize and sweeten to taste. And do I really want to mix yeast types? Chime in anyone, I could use help here. Thx to all.


----------



## Julie (Apr 8, 2010)

You know there are people who add a lot of sugar to the wine right up front and do not backsweeten. They let the yeast eat what they want and the rest of the sugar just sweetens the wine. 

You have only started this wine a few weeks ago, I think you are fine just the way it is, just keep checking the hydrometer and as long as it is dropping the wine is fine. You are right, if you put a starter into it now it will probably go dry and you will have to backsweeten.

I had an apple wine that took over 3 months to ferment, the wait was horrible but I left it alone and it has a wonderful apple flavor. At the beginning of December I started a 5 gallon batch of Blackberry Jam Wine. SG was 1.120 and I thought Oh boy this is going to a wall bouncer, it fermeneted down to 1.016 and stopped. I checked it every week and after a month I K-meta & sorbate and still have it in the carboy. It is sweet but a nice taste to it. My problem was I did not check the sg before I added the sugar and you should always do that. A recipe is only a guideline.


----------



## Dennis_S (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, I put it in a 5 gallon carboy today. I liked the taste. I could sure taste the oak chips and the jelly too, a little bit. I think it will be ok. It's been about 10 hrs since I put it in the secondary and right now I'm getting a bubble about every 10 seconds. I have ideas about the next batch already.


----------

